# Brake Problem



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a bit of a concern. On friday I changed out my breaks, the were really BAD, so I had to change discs as well. Everything went fine and all but on saturday they started smoking. And I had read that, that meant that they were "sticking," but the thing is that i drove all day long and it never happened again. Then yesterday it happened again, but only once. Should I be concerned that anything will happen.

P.S. They are the stock discs and ceramic pads.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

It's normal for the brakes to smoke/stink during the bedding process and the break-in time period. After I replaced my pads and rotors, they smoked while I was bedding them, and about a day after that.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

yea, especially with a ceramic pad. theres nothing like the smell of a ceramic pad . i love that smell lol. as far as i noticed, the brakejob i did today wasnt smoking, even during breaking/bedding. they did smell though (prob no smoke because it was a ceramic pad, they tend to take heat much better than an asbestos-based brakepad)


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool, thanx guys, I was kinda worried for a moment there. Since that had never happened.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

which pads did you go with?


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

NickZac said:


> which pads did you go with?


I dont remember they are at home, I bought them at AutoZone, they were the ceramtic ones that they carry.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> I dont remember they are at home, I bought them at AutoZone, they were the ceramtic ones that they carry.


yep, they arent bad for stock replacements. nothing as far as performance goes.

and yea, those definately have a distinctive smell as they break in.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what were you doing before they smoked?

If you were just driving along and not beating on the brakes, then you have issues. if you were driving hard on them and got the brakes hot, then that's normal to smoke a bit when they're new.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Jasper said:


> yep, they arent bad for stock replacements. nothing as far as performance goes.
> 
> and yea, those definately have a distinctive smell as they break in.


Yeah for now thats what Im going with but due to some engine problems, I might have to just get rid of my sentra and buy a new car, hopefully a 200sx se-r :thumbup: . But I wanted to do AD22VF upgrade.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so did you originally bed them properly?


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> what were you doing before they smoked?
> 
> If you were just driving along and not beating on the brakes, then you have issues. if you were driving hard on them and got the brakes hot, then that's normal to smoke a bit when they're new.


I had already bleed the brakes, and I was driving to school and when i stopped they started smoking and smelled.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

NickZac said:


> so did you originally bed them properly?


yeah I did.


----------

